
In Praise of Plain Text - lucasfcosta
https://lucasfcosta.com/2018/08/05/In-Praise-of-Plaintext.html
======
flatfilefan
>>Try naming one GUI based application that has been around for longer than
grep, sed or awk with so few changes. Spoiler: you can’t, no matter how small
that application is.

A watch dial.

